# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Looking to model a battlemap with 3D software.

## kalmarjan

Hey all, long time member, but haven't posted in a LONG time. 

I used to muck around in Sketchup, but I've recently picked up Blender. I'm looking to create battlemap with blender (and perhaps unity or unreal) for use in play or VTT.  Has anyone here done anything like this yet?

----------


## Gamerprinter

I've created 3D models of sailing ships and star ships. I don't really have interest in more modern concepts like 19th/20th century battleships. Though I've been thinking of doing the U-505 German submarine located at the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry. My plan is to take photos of interior places within that submarine to generate a detailed 3D model, only because I can physically see/touch it as reference. Again, however, I'm not really interested in modern tech for games. I have more fanciful interests in the really old stuff or the science fiction yet to come, than anything truly modern.

I tend to use Nendo or Wings3D to generate my models. I've got Blender, but haven't really tackled it much - I find it too complicated for my design tastes. Wings3D is simple software though it can easily and quickly created rounded hull and organic shapes easier than most more professional software. I have used Raydream Studio, Carrara and Cinema 4D, though the latter is rather complex too.

----------


## johnvanvliet

never put it all together but the parts are there 

rocks and boulders are easy -- a plugin 

https://wiki.blender.org/index.php/E...Rock_Generator
https://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?216271



trees are also easy - a plugin ( a few plugins ) 
-- just one of many of these

https://wiki.blender.org/index.php/E...e/Sapling_Tree
https://blenderartists.org/forum/sho...rsion-0.2%2529

ivy on buildings
https://blenderartists.org/forum/sho...Ivy-in-Blender

 shrubbery
http://www.blendernation.com/2014/03...e-tree-add-on/


roads are easy - a procedure and many ways to do it 

-- some vids
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJeV8djtlyU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qoC5pdgTLM

----------


## kalmarjan

Has anyone taken a map sketch and modeled out a 3d top down plan? Looking at some videos on UDK or Unity, I think it can be done with modular parts, just would take a while. 

Perhaps something to look into...

----------


## johnvanvliet

like use a height map and mesh it 


and get this ( no textures and colors added )


or something different

----------


## kalmarjan

Something like this :

https://youtu.be/S4QnpD_GR1Q

----------


## johnvanvliet

have a look at OGER 
http://www.ogre3d.org/

----------


## kalmarjan

> have a look at OGER 
> http://www.ogre3d.org/


That looks promising. I am digging blender... and what I see on the page looks very promising!

----------


## johnvanvliet

the blender game engine is good and it has a stand alone player "blenderplayer"

----------


## Runninghead

> the blender game engine is good and it has a stand alone player "blenderplayer"


The sort of top down grid-based structure you're using would be ideal for 3D extrusion. I'd put it in Illustrator, LiveTrace it, export it to AI v 6 format and extrude it up in 3D to save an .OBJ file. You could then use that in pretty much any 3D software you have to polish it up and colour it, etc. Your Blender accepts .OBJ files, right? I'd love to try if you have a neat map ready?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

